# Runt



## Neal (Feb 19, 2011)

Runt hatched out the other day. 

















He's a month and a half younger than this one, check out the size difference.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww I have a soft spot for runts of any kind.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 19, 2011)

Me too - you are more than welcome to stick that kid in a box and send him to me


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 19, 2011)

Little Mr. Runtie is super cute and teeny tiny!!


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 19, 2011)

he's very cute, good luck with him and the others.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful little guy!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 19, 2011)

I love Runt!! A ton of cuteness in a tiny package.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2011)

What's his hatch weight compared to the others?

What's the grand total now?


----------



## Neal (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> What's his hatch weight compared to the others?
> 
> What's the grand total now?



Average has been 20 grams, he is 16. Small but dense apparently.

He is the 6th one.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great. Last year I had two sulcatas hatch out out 35 grams. The third and final egg hatched about two weeks later and was only 31 grams. That third one caught and passed the other in a few months and to this day is way bigger AND smoother than the other two.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2011)

Neal was the egg way smaller than Normal?


----------



## Neal (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, about half the size of the other ones.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2011)

Neal said:


> Yeah, about half the size of the other ones.



We get those also, I never considered them runts, just small. They usually all catch up real fast once they hit the sun and grazing.


----------



## John (Feb 20, 2011)

neal,you are doing a great job and i would have taken that one already if i didn,t already have his siblings,your killing me wiyh the pics,i'm starting too think about building an addition on my house


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 20, 2011)

That is one cute little runt!


----------



## Badgemash (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a cold right now, and I think I just lost what was left of my voice yelling for Chris to come look at the incredible cuteness of him. I actually squealed at the cuteness. Can you post one of him in your hand?

-Devon


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww so cute


----------



## pugsandkids (Feb 20, 2011)

So teeny!


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 21, 2011)

Neal, your runt is real sweet! I love him already.


----------

